# Help, who is more likely the father?



## BrendaWH0999

Sorry, they're both refusing to do a paternity and it's driving me crazy! Been waiting on the court process since she was born a couple months ago. Don't remember when my last period was, the range is 1/16 - 1/26. 

took a pregnancy test Feb 26th and it was positive (got nauseous that night). Had unprotected sex Feb 16/17th with #1. 

#2 had a vasectomy years ago and his recent sperm results showed rare non motile sperm. Had unprotected sex late January thru to 2/5. Dating ultrasound was consistent with it being #2. 

Thank you


----------



## noon_child

BrendaWH0999 said:


> Sorry, they're both refusing to do a paternity and it's driving me crazy! Been waiting on the court process since she was born a couple months ago. Don't remember when my last period was, the range is 1/16 - 1/26.
> 
> took a pregnancy test Feb 26th and it was positive (got nauseous that night). Had unprotected sex Feb 16/17th with #1.
> 
> #2 had a vasectomy years ago and his recent sperm results showed rare non motile sperm. Had unprotected sex late January thru to 2/5. Dating ultrasound was consistent with it being #2.
> 
> Thank you

A few questions:

1) How sensitive was the test? Was it one specifically designed for early pregnancy or just a standard?
2) Had you had any sexual activity you might not consider to be “full sex” with #1 but where his penis had contact with your vagina at all?


----------



## DobbyForever

And exactly how far along did your dating scan put you?


----------



## BrendaWH0999

noon_child said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1) How sensitive was the test? Was it one specifically designed for early pregnancy or just a standard?
> 2) Had you had any sexual activity you might not consider to be “full sex” with #1 but where his penis had contact with your vagina at all?

Hi there.

1. Yes it said it could detect early.
2. Had full on sex with both, but also other activity.


----------



## BrendaWH0999

DobbyForever said:


> And exactly how far along did your dating scan put you?

The dating ultrasound stated I was around 7 weeks. How accurate are they? This was my smallest baby somehow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry and when was it?

Mine have all been accurate down to the day (not a dating scan since I am in the US just all my scans in general). But I have heard early scans can be off by days because of technical human error or just merely growth rate


----------



## Anna B

Hi , I’m new here . I’m in a similar situation please let me know what your final result was


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Old post. Retorted


----------



## Bevziibubble

Locking this post to save confusion.


----------

